# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Тягач "Ворошиловец" теперь в 1/72

## CINN

Под заказ доступен тут- 1/72 <br>"

----------


## An-Z

Нда, модель очень интересная, но цена безумная даже для смолы - почти 100 "бакинских" :Mad:

----------


## kfmut

точно, суровый ценник получился(скоро можно будет соскакивать на 35-ый с 48-ым :-D ), но всё равно поздравляю с завершением проекта!

----------


## CINN

> точно, суровый ценник получился(скоро можно будет соскакивать на 35-ый с 48-ым :-D ), но всё равно поздравляю с завершением проекта!


Это украинский Инет-магазин, в Российских дешевле:
"Значит так 
У меня будут по 2600-1шт 
2550- 2 шт 
2500- от 3 штук 

Не думаю что кому то надо больше сразу Но если надо - доп скидку обсудим. 
Так что можете объединяться в группы кому удобно. 
Да ниже мои аппетиты не опустяться норма прибыли уже меньше обычной) Вот
_________________
С уважением Макс Штукарев 

Maksshop все для любителя 1-72 под заказ )))) "

----------


## An-Z

Про норму прибыли всё понятно, не поспоришь, но мне пока чисто психологически тяжело отдавать за ложку смолы и лист меди больше 1000 рублей, ну вот не готов.. тем более тягач он ведь потребует что-то на прицеп, типа Б-4 :Rolleyes: 
Спасибо, что напомнили про Maksshoр, давно собирался ему черкануть..

----------


## kfmut

*CINN*, спасибо за информацию, а тестовую сборку где можно посмотреть?




> ...но мне пока чисто психологически тяжело отдавать за ложку смолы...


там миллилитров 90-100 смолы, так что это ложек 5-будет  :Cool:  а на прицеп к тягачу можно танк взять, где-то были такие фото с БТ-шками ЕМНИП

----------


## CINN

> *CINN*, спасибо за информацию, а тестовую сборку где можно посмотреть?


Автор обещал выложить.
Фотки смолы и инструкция уже выложены.
Целая ветка о тягаче тут- http://www.acemodel.com.ua/forum/vie...=asc&start=315

----------


## An-Z

Да, модель отличная. Разработчику - респект! Но цена непомерная... теже буржуи как то вкладываются в ценник до 50usd

----------


## CINN

> теже буржуи как то вкладываются в ценник до 50usd


И не только буржуи, а вообще- производители.
Т.к. сами производят.
А тут с самого начала был "аутсорсинг"- 3Д- одни, травля- другие, растишка- третьи, отливка серии- вообще четвёртые.

----------


## An-Z

:Smile: ааа Аутсорсинг... тогда понятно. Хотя многие западные производители точно так же разделяют работы.
Главное чтобы у автора не пропало желание продолжать работу дальше, если он таки создаст нечто многобашенное на таком же уровне я пожалуй на него искушусь, несмотря на цену..

----------


## CINN

Ну, вот ниже 2150руб. никак не получается...
Насчёт "нечта многобашенного"- а надо ли?

----------


## An-Z

Лично для меня Т-35 гораздо интереснее трактора. Думаю что на любой модельной выставке, танк ощетинившийся стволами будет выглядеть гораздо эффектнее, чем трактор..

----------


## CINN

Так ведь танк и сложнее, деталей больше.
Соответственно не может быть дешевле.
Если посмотреть ветку тягача, то сначала все были за и подбадривали автора. При оглашении цены несколько растерялись.
С танком, в таком случае, вообше непонятно что будет...

----------


## kfmut

> И не только буржуи, а вообще- производители.
> Т.к. сами производят.
> А тут с самого начала был "аутсорсинг"- 3Д- одни, травля- другие, растишка- третьи, отливка серии- вообще четвёртые.


Проблема не столько в аутсорсинге, сколько в непопулярности 72-ого масштаба а наших краях, он банально плохо продаётся, поэтому если 35-ом БТТ/48-ом авиация можно затраты на разработку и изготовление мастера разбить, например, на 50-100 отливок(и гарантировано отбить их!), то в 72-ом соответствующая цифра будет в разы скромнее, соответственно и доля затрат на одну отливку будет в разы больше. Сейчас на модельном рынке есть живые примеры когда одна и та же конверсия(т.е. примерно одинаково популярная) для БТТ в 72-ом и 35-ом имеет разницу в цене около 50руб в пользу 72-ого масштаба на розничной цене примерно в 300 рублей, т.е. всего лишь около 15%, а вот затраты на "растишку", силикон и смолу на второй больше в разы! Именно поэтому и зарубежные модели относительно недорогие получаются, потому что рынок сбыта ТАМ значительно больше чем здесь, такие дела...

----------


## An-Z

Хм, а те кто вкладывался в разработку "Ворошиловца" ориентировались сугубо на отечественный рынок!? Сомневаюсь, это было бы нелепо.

----------


## CINN

Насколько я понимаю- автор для начала хотел пройти весь путь от 3Д до отливок, ну а потом решать- стоит ли дальше что-то делать...
Поэтому тираж очень небольшой- несколько десятков наборов.

----------


## kfmut

> Хм, а те кто вкладывался в разработку "Ворошиловца" ориентировались сугубо на отечественный рынок!? Сомневаюсь, это было бы нелепо.


Это скорее правда жизни, чем нелепость, по крайней мере мне так представляется. В общем, чтобы ориентироваться на какой-то рынок нужно иметь на этом рынке СВОЮ сеть распространения, чтобы иметь представление о количестве твёрдых заказов, тогда уже можно закладывать их в стоимость, а у производителя это первая модель, я не думаю, что есть какие-то завязки по выходу на большой рынок, не совсем понятно даже будет ли эта модель в живых магазинах представлена. Плюс фортель с ценой, если Штукарёв скинул цену почти на треть, то у Армори она осталась прежней, за 1т.р. разницы народ уже будет заморачиваться с пересылкой модели из России(или совсем не будет!), т.е. фактически распространение в руках одного дистрибьютора, т.к. остальные магазины будут возить модель только под заказ(!), т.е. ориентироваться на них при разработке следующей модели уже нельзя, возвращаемся к исходному посылу с твёрдыми заказами. 




> Насколько я понимаю- автор для начала хотел пройти весь путь от 3Д до отливок, ну а потом решать- стоит ли дальше что-то делать...


тогда не совсем понятно зачем было закладывать в конечную цену стоимость экспериментов  :Confused:

----------


## CINN

Ну, кто ж себе в убыток работает?
Ну и потом- рынок же, хочешь- такую бери, хочешь- сякую...
Есть же Ворошиловец от AER...

Первые фото сборки: http://www.acemodel.com.ua/forum/vie...?p=85231#85231

----------


## CINN

Полная проверочная сборка:



http://www.acemodel.com.ua/forum/vie...3999&start=375

----------


## kfmut

интересная модель получилась :) спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## CINN

По поводу тягача: как слышал- тираж полностью разошёлся.
Вопрос к почитателям "слепого масштаба"- насколько востребована была бы гаубица Б-4 в 1/72?

----------


## An-Z

Мне интересна.. была.. пока "Ворошиловец" продавался))) 
Будет Б-4 обязательно возьму и Ворошиловца, ибо надо что-то супротив Sd Kfz 9 с 210мм гаубицей выставлять...

----------


## CINN

> Мне интересна.. была.. пока "Ворошиловец" продавался))) 
> ...


Ну, при интересе, долить ещё некоторое количество- не проблема.
Вопрос по орудию- нет ли у кого фото узла тормоза заднего колеса шасси("звёздочки") со стороны лафета(изнутри)?

----------


## An-Z

Я на это надеюсь. Меня появление Б-4 полюбому простимулирует к приобретению "Ворошиловца". По фоткам могу помочь только общими видами Б-4 из Тольяттинского технического музея - они там на разном ходу..

----------


## CINN

Спасибо!
Это есть. Есть практически все валки на орудие, нет только этого места.

----------


## CINN

Б-4- в планах на этот(наступающий разумеется) год.

А собранный тягач выглядит так:

----------

